

Mojolicious 4.0 released: Perl real-time web framework - perlraptor
http://blog.kraih.com/post/50517069291/mojolicious-4-0-released-perl-real-time-web-framework

======
moremojo
Awesome, Mojolicious is a truly brilliant web app framework and it just keeps
getting better!

